# Ausgewachsener Bitterling?



## Fiiaa (30. Juli 2009)

Hab leider kein foto von dem __ Bitterling .. ich muss mal versuchen eins zu machen. ich beschreibe den fisch mal .. =)
wir haben ca 4 Bitterlinge drinne (sin ca 3 cm groß).. alle sehen so aus wie sie au bei goggle bilder aussehen (sind schon voll in parrungsstimmung etc.) .. jetzt hat papa heut noch einen Bitterling mitgebracht der wohl ganz allein nur noch war.
Als ich in den Teich geschaut hab heute, dachte ich was schwimmt da rum? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das dies ein Bitterling sein soll. Er hat die Farbe der anderen, ist aber länglich und nicht sehr breit und hoch. die länge muss 7 cm sein. Mein Vater ist der meinung das so ein ausgewachsener Bitterling aussieht .. aber der is so lang  hat jemand vllt ein Foto von einem ausgewachsenen Bitterling parat wo nicht gezoomt ist oder so? vllt anhand einer Hand mal zeigen?
danke im voraus

lg


----------



## Christine (4. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ausgewachsener  Bitterling?*

Hallo Fiiaa,

klick mal auf das grüne Wort Bitterling, dann kriegst Du ein Foto....


----------



## Fiiaa (4. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ausgewachsener  Bitterling?*

danke dir ..
okay hier mal foto von dem fisch .. dann kann das kein bitterling sein ..
hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen danke im voraus!


----------



## Christine (4. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ausgewachsener  Bitterling?*

Hi,

schwer zu sagen, aber ich finde, meine Bitterlinge sehen anders aus. Die Schwanzflosse ist bei diesem so groß und die Kopfform passt auch irgendwie nicht.


----------



## CoolNiro (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ausgewachsener  Bitterling?*

Von der Form her könnte es eine __ Gründling
Art sein, Bitterling ist es auf keinen Fall.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Fiiaa (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ausgewachsener  Bitterling?*

wir haben ja 4 gründlinge drinne .. aber die sin dunkler (aber auch noch kleiner) 
werden die etwa noch so hell?


----------



## sternhausen (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ausgewachsener  Bitterling?*

Hallo Fiiaa

Auf meiner Hp kannst du ein Video von ausgewachsenen Bitterlingen sehen.
Hier der Link:
http://www.teichbau-siess.com/Unterwasservideos.htm

Grüße Reinhard


----------



## CoolNiro (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ausgewachsener  Bitterling?*

Gründlinge gibt es heller und dunkler.

Bin aber nach genauerem Vergleich 99% sicher,
das der Fisch auf Deinem Bild eine junge __ Nase ist.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Starvalley (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ausgewachsener  Bitterling?*

Jepp - meiner Meinung nach ist das eine junge __ Nase. Zumindest sahen meine vor vier Jahren noch so aus.

Grüße aus der Eifel.
Thomas.


----------



## Fiiaa (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ausgewachsener  Bitterling?*

danke ^^
ja __ nase hatte papa gesagt hatten se da auch .. aber waren teuerer hat er gesagt. die müssen doch wissen was die da verkaufen un was man bezahlen muss .. papa hat wohl nur ca 1.50€ bezahlt


----------



## Fiiaa (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ausgewachsener  Bitterling?*

hätte noch einige fragen .. sollte eine __ nase wirklich nicht im teich gehalten werden? und wie sollen wir sie jetzt wieder rauskriegen? die fangversuche sind vergebens ..


----------



## Susan (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ausgewachsener  Bitterling?*

Sieht mir eher nach einem Sonnenbarsch aus. Hat der an der Seite der Kiemen einen roten Fleck und bleibt oft stehen im Wasser und schaut???


----------



## Susan (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ausgewachsener  Bitterling?*

So sieht meiner von der Seite aus...


----------



## Fiiaa (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ausgewachsener  Bitterling?*

nein die ähneln sich nich wirklich ^^
der kleine racke is ständig in bewegung .. macht eher ruckartige bewegungen un bleibt eig nur stehen wenns futter gibt ^^
einen roten fleck hat er au nich an den kiemen


----------



## CoolNiro (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ausgewachsener  Bitterling?*

@ Susan:

das ist definitiv eine __ Nase.

@ Fiiaa:

Eigentlich leben Nasen in Fließgewässer,
werden aber seit geraumer Zeit im
"Fachhandel für Teichfische" angeboten
da Sie sich schon mal von Algen ernähren.
Ist natürlich Blödsinn und Geschäftemacherei.

Ich bin bei meinem ersten Teich auch so beraten
worden und habe damals 10 Nasen eingesetzt.
Nachwuchs gab es natürlich nie, da im Teich der
passende Laichplatz fehlt. Trotzdem sind meine
Nasen inzwischen 7 Jahre alt und 6 Stück leben
noch. Algen fressen sie zwar selten, weil Ihnen 
das Goldfischfutter besser schmeckt und am liebsten
schwimmen Sie gegen die Strömmung vom Quellstein.

Die Nase ist ein Schwarmfisch, eine allein fühlt sich
wahrscheinlich nicht so toll. Aussetzen darfst Du den
Fisch sowieso nicht. Daher kann ich Dir keinen wirklich
klugen Rat geben. Einen Schwarm mit 5 oder 6 draus
machen, oder aufgrund der falschen Lebensbedingungen
keine mit dazu setzen....schwierige Entscheidung und
da Du dein Teichvolumen nicht angegeben hast kann
man eh keinen Tip abgeben.

Hast Du im Teich einen Strömungsbereich
und Kies am Grund?

Gruß
Andy


----------



## goldfisch (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ausgewachsener  Bitterling?*

Hallo Fiaa,
hier ist ein Nasenbild dabei:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/272
Die sind allerdings schon etwas größer.
Hallo Andy,
meine haben dieses jahr das erste mal (seit 3 Jahren im Teich) gelaicht.
Ich glaube aber kaum, das unter Teichbedingungen was hochkommt.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ausgewachsener  Bitterling?*

Hi Jürgen,

das Bild von der __ Nase solltest Du hier dem Lexikon stiften, da ist wenigsten was von einer Nase zu erkennen

MfG Frank


----------



## Fiiaa (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ausgewachsener  Bitterling?*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> @ Susan:
> 
> *Hast Du im Teich einen Strömungsbereich
> und Kies am Grund?*



wir haben einen Wasserfall gebaut und wir haben kies drinnen, allerdings nur in der Flachwasserzone. 
Beim Wasservolumen müsste ich erst meinen vater fragen (hab da nich so viel ahnung von)
Könnte man den fisch nicht umtauschen? immerhin hätte die Angestellte uns das sagen müssen das es eine __ Nase ist und kein Bitterling! Mein Vater hatte nämlich gesagt er möchte den Bitterling. Das hätten die doch merken müssen ..
allerdings glaube ich kaum das wir uns weitere nasen holen würden. wir würden dann glaube dazu tendieren den fisch i.wie rauszufischen und zu verschenken zu wem der schon welche hat oder so.

lg


----------



## Susan (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ausgewachsener  Bitterling?*

Die Idee finde ich Klasse, ruf an bzw. gehe vorher vorbei und frage da nach bei dem Verkäufer bevor Ihr den rausfangen wollt. Mehr als nein sagen können die nicht...
Mein Mann und ich haben mal einen Fisch rausfangen müssen, geht am besten mit 2 Keschern, jeder hält einen Kescher in der Hand...


----------



## goldfisch (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ausgewachsener  Bitterling?*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Jürgen,
> 
> das Bild von der __ Nase solltest Du hier dem Lexikon stiften, da ist wenigsten was von einer Nase zu erkennen
> 
> MfG Frank



Hiermit stifte ich das Bild der Nase dem Lexikon. mfg JW


----------



## Christine (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ausgewachsener  Bitterling?*



goldfisch schrieb:


> Hiermit stifte ich das Bild der __ Nase dem Lexikon. mfg JW



Hallo Jürgen,

Ich danke mal im Namen des Forums und habe das Foto gleich eingebaut 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/vbglossar.php?do=showentry&catid=20&id=611


----------

